# no sound on red alert 2



## juice2490 (Dec 28, 2008)

everytime i run red alert 2 i get no sound but everything else run properly, but then when i exit the game i get no sounds on my desktop at all except some weird little speaker sound like theyre just being turned on. however i do get my sound back everytime i reboot but it seems evertime i run ra2 it messes with my sound. i installed the game in compatibility mode for 98 and installed the latest patch, i just dont know what to do about the sound. any help would be very much appreciated


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello juice2490, and welcome to TSF,
what is your Sound Card?


----------



## dingq (Nov 27, 2010)

As this very post is the only one shown in Google everytime someone has questions about sound problems in red alert 2 here is the solution:

go to:
start
settings
control panel
sounds and audio devices
volume tab
advanced
performance tab
hardware acceleration: slider to NONE (to the left)
sample rate conversion quality: slider to GOOD (to the left)
click ok

you need to restart the computer before it will take effect

now you won't have any problems with sounds in red alert 2

when these settings are applied, there is not much effect on the windows mediaplayer when listening to music (when you are not playing red alert), however, some programs, like vlc media player will perform distorted music, audacity (a freeware music editor) will become slow.

so if you want to have a good performance of music programs in Windows, then you need to reset the audio settings to FULL and BEST. Then again, a restart of Windows is necessary.


----------

